# A little help



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey guys I’ve been trying to get my 5 year old on some fish this week but I keep striking out. Any advice on what could be biting this time of year would be extremely helpful. I’ve tried the surf, bridge and Pensacola pier. I’ve tried high low rigs, spoons, and gotcha’s.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

for a 5yo just get a simple bream rig, some squid or shrimp on a small hook. anywhere there is saltwater will be pin fish.
just a pea-sized piece of meat. you don't even need a bobber but it helps to see the bite. . hope this helps.
jack


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks jack, would you find them in the first half of the pier?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

they are everywhere. could be some croaker, too. when my daughter was 2 she would call them pish. so funny to hear her say that
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Steve's Catfish Farm


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> they are everywhere. could be some croaker, too. when my daughter was 2 she would call them pish. so funny to hear her say that
> jack


Should be some whiting in the surf this time of year I think


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, yeah, i forgot about the whiting. same setup except the whiting will be just where the waves foam on the sand. about a foot or two deep. should be a little drop off.
jack


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Yeah my 2 year old says pish too, only he balls his fist and says it through his teeth, not sure if he’s that excited or pissed. I tried the surf but the grass has been so awful I can’t keep a line out.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

no need to go out to the grass. just where the surf breaks on shore are where the whiting are. and they are good to eat, too. none over a lb. but they have a lot of meat and you can catch all you want.
jack


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

SirRedMan said:


> Thanks for all the help guys


Sent you a PM..


----------

